# How can get growth hormone naturally?



## Dembel (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi, i am a new member, i`m curious, can i get growth hormone levels naturally, are there any diets or tranings that can maintanse growth hormone levels?


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 22, 2018)

Nothing that's going to have a noticeable impact like supplementing will. 

The whole point of supplementing AAS or stuff like HGH is to achieve levels far beyond what you can achieve naturally.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jan 22, 2018)

How can you get GH? Or how can you increase your natural production??  I’m confused


----------



## kilosforbreakfast (Jan 22, 2018)

maintaing natural gh levels?? eating and sleeping like a baby


----------



## automatondan (Jan 22, 2018)

Yam root and tribulus. Haha jk 

Honestly, there are many things you can do to increase your levels naturally (but its not going to be much)... Getting good sleep, not living a stressful life, not eating like shittt, eating a TON of calories, compound lifts, etc.... But just like testosterone, GH decreases as we get older (much fast than test), so its kinda a losing battle...


----------



## noobmuscle (Jan 22, 2018)

automatondan said:


> Yam root and tribulus. Haha jk
> 
> Honestly, there are many things you can do to increase your levels naturally (but its not going to be much)... Getting good sleep, not living a stressful life, not eating like shittt, eating a TON of calories, compound lifts, etc.... But just like testosterone, GH decreases as we get older (much fast than test), so its kinda a losing battle...



Solid advice here. As we age, there's no getting it back. I'm not sure what the data actually is here, but I figure trying to elevate IGF naturally is about a "Natural test booster." Most of them are a waste of time and money, barely get you 5% more if anything at all, and are just all around shitty. 

I like to stay above "normal levels! LOL! Always have!


----------



## Noel56 (Jan 23, 2018)

Only way to truly do it naturally would be to FAST... Very low caloric intake... I mean like a lifestyle... doing it long term... and if you do that then its hello GH(to a degree) and BY BY MUSCLE  b/c your not eating enough surplus to put on any extra muscle.... your  skin will look great... you'll feel good.. but you'll be as skinny as a rail.......


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 23, 2018)

Yes just add 4iu serostim to your fruit loops


----------



## Jin (Jan 23, 2018)

Go go to the morgue. 
Pay $50 for 10 minutes with the body like everybody else. 
Except cut out the pituitary gland after your finished. 
All natural growth hormone.


----------

